# Here is my 1st Pneumatic PoP Up!!!



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

well I got it done I'm so excited and wish I would have jumped on the pneumatic band wagon along time ago lol I now know what I been missing. And now I just want to build more props and have been busy searching the net for diff. pneumatic set-ups and new things to build, A big thankz agine to all those guys out there who put up wit all my Questions and showed me the light lol thankz alot U know who U are.....

Here is a vid of my first pop up, the vid isn't the best and my pressure was down in my compreeses it was late and I didn't want wake the kids all post another vid later.....
NewfloderMarch6053-1.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/NewfloderMarch6053-1
and here are a few pics of the set-up....
































if U have any qustion's feel free to ask and will get back to ya...


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Way Cool NT!!!!! Awesome job!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice work and all ready available stuff cool


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Great Job Northern Touch!


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice Job! I bet you will have a lot of fun with it. I see on the video that you can adjust it to pop up higher. I kinda like the height you have. It will allow you to use it really close to people. Something really close that suddenly jumps is always a sure scare.
Congratulations on concurring your first pneumatic prop! Be careful, it's addictive.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats! Just shows you don't need expensive equipment to go air!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good job Northern Touch. Congrats on completing your first pop up!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

thankz guys if there wasn't great sites like this I would be totaly lost!!!!it's great to be able to learn and share ideas I just wish I was closer to the U.S
and to be able to go to the shows that U guys attend....
here is the last vid,the PSI at 45 I think it looks a much better!!!
Do any of U know a place to get some different ideas to make some different mech's.........
NewfloderMarch8005.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/NewfloderMarch8005


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

great job


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Northern Touch said:


> thankz guys if there wasn't great sites like this I would be totaly lost!!!!it's great to be able to learn and share ideas I just wish I was closer to the U.S
> and to be able to go to the shows that U guys attend....
> here is the last vid,the PSI at 45 I think it looks a much better!!!
> Do any of U know a place to get some different ideas to make some different mech's.........
> ...


----------

